# my new truck!



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

brought this home today.....
2004 F150 XLT SCAB 4X4, 73,000 on the clock. i got the stock rims and tires along with the 17 black rims and 33's. dual cat back flowmaster....all for 12,500!!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Good looking truck. Inside looks clean.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks! previous owner took really good care of it. im going to get some new toys for it already,LOL
some black headlights...
http://www.fordf150parts.com/f150-h...k-projector-halo-led-headlights-(04-08)-p-436

a billet grille:
http://store.roushperformance.com/detail.aspx?ID=596

and some tinted tails...
http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/mytightride/spec-ford-f150-style-04-smoke-led-taillights-big.jpg


----------



## CentralFloridaBrute (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh no... I like the blacked out lights but dont go Euro..Dont be that guy! lol
Nice truck though I like the color package but that tans gonna get dirty


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

its not the same tails actually. i just found a quick pic. euro is rice and is dead IMO. no offense to them but i never got into it.
i agree on the tan. it already needs cleaned!


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i love those rims.. heck i bought a 04 f-150 lariet like that


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice truck


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks!
the rims is what sold me on the deal. i think the flat black on the maroon truck looks really good. with a good wax and shine its gonna be a looker.
its not HEMI power but it will pull a trailer full of wheelers along with the brute in the bed with NO problem!! hahah


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man you can eat of that interior... good lookin truck


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome! Built Ford Tough!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

good lookin truck , scotch guard that inside A.S.A.P. 3or4 cans might keep it lookin that good for awhile,


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

thats a good idea!
thanks!


----------

